# Other Makes BRADLEY GT 1981 ELECTRIC vehicle EV car ev1 GULLWING 9326 miles



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $5,100.00* (8 Bids)
End Date: Wednesday Dec-09-2009 15:24:04 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

